# You want Timothy Hay or any good Pet products ( Only Indians ) ?



## haricnair (Jun 27, 2010)

Dear All,

*This is not a commercial advertisement. Its totally Non-Profit.*

Like you I'm too a hardcore Bunny pet owner from India . As you know here in India rabbit pet owners or products are much rare or not available. Though I decided to buy from us/uk/ebay.com websites. I ordered some Timothy hay last week and it will reach me in 2 days time. Actually it was via ebay.com, the entire process and the shipping speed was marvelous. I don't like to disclose their names here. Thats why I decided to order overseas. You know I ordered some products online from a reputed Indian store but even after a month its not reached here but my order placed last week from Newyork is reaching me tomorrow or the day after tomorrow.

The main problem ordering overseas is the shipping charge. 90% of the cost will be shipping charge and the product actually cost a mear 10% of the total amount. But if we buy in bulk, say, 100Lb Timothy hay then the net per quantity price will reduce to a very reasonable amount. But this much quantity will get monded after some months and become unusable. Of we can group together and order then we will get benefited in per quantity price.

My plan is to get atleast two friends from any part of India and we can do like below.

No of people: 3
Step 1: I will order the mutually agreed product online from a western store to my home.
Step 2: You should pay the cost of your part via ebay paisa pay before placing the order.
Step 3: Up on receipt of the product, I will courier them to your and after you received the product confirm to ebay that you received the product. Then they will release the money to me. If I fail to deliver to you just inform ebay and they will refund you. This way we can deal it securely without loosing any matter of trust. You may talk to ebay livechat for knowing what is "Paise Pay" in ebay.

I'm doing this only for our mutual benefit and for not even a paisa profit for me, its guarenteed since we all are mutually deciding the quantity and price.

*If anyone is interested let me know via pm and also post here.*

Hope I will get atleast 2 or 3 people for this combines ordering. The more members we have the less costly will be our product.

Thank you.
Hari.


----------



## haricnair (Jun 29, 2010)

No one yet from India?


----------



## Bugs&Columbus (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi I am interested


----------



## haricnair (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you for your offer but. its too late friend.
Sorry to say, my pets passed away and not have the guts to get new ones in place of the old.

Regards, In loving memories of my pets.


----------



## Bugs&Columbus (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh.. i'm so sorry. I know how that feels!
nothing can really make up for that void, once they are gone.


----------



## duggusht90 (Jul 1, 2013)

hi, i am from hyderabad and i want some fresh and clean timothy hay for my rabbit.


----------



## nmani5 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dude sorry for the loss.... I have joined here recently to see if really timothy sold around here in india....
And for all those who are saying i'm interested, Just don't look up for Timothy hay always.

You guys might have searched internet and lot of people might ve been suggesting that. But the truth is Rabbits are more popular pets in US/UK and they grow Timothy for their cold weather.
Please dont expect the same here as well.

They eat pizza and Burger, do you eat the same here as well?

My alternative solution if you are india is to go for Bermuda Grass/Hay.
Bermuda grass grows everywhere in your streets and 100% equivalent to timothy.
You can also try feeding few millet crops and wheat crop leaves.

Thanks!!!


----------



## doraanddonut (Feb 12, 2019)

Me too looking out to get timothy hay in India, so anyone there?


----------

